# Sistema de control de flota



## chelor (Abr 12, 2006)

No se si conocen el sistema de administracion/control de flotas. Es un sistema q controla un monton de variables (velocidades, aceleraciones, recorrido, choques, tiempos, etc.). Mi problema es este. No consigo encontrar la circuiteria que necesita, y todo lo q encontre como ayuda, es q hay algunos q usan RFID (T.a.g.). Pero eso requiere q la empresa ponga tags activos, y receptores en cada posicion de control, y eso no me es practico ni eficiente. Si alguien sabe algo, me gustaria q me de una mano. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola Chelor ,creo entender ,que esta hablando de controlar todos los movimientos, demoras  vatimientos, eso lo he visto funcionar con unos transmisores  (unos tres ) y un ploter para determinar ,la posicion exacta, en este caso, una draga, pero ahora con los sistemas GPS ,todo eso queda antiguo ,suerte, un saudo


----------



## Luis Torres (Abr 19, 2006)

Es claro que hoy en dia el tema del control de flotas queda resuelto por GPS. Las ultimas tendencias utilizan smartphones y gps bluetooth.


----------



## Juan Astudillo (Abr 19, 2006)

Estimado, lo que tu preguntas es posible hacer por radiofrecuencia, de hecho yo trabajo en un proyecto similar en chile. Por momento solo posicionamiento, el tema de control de flota es posible hacerlo  con vehiculos del año que consten con computadores ... eso si mi estudio se basa en un zona delimitada.


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 25, 2006)

hola te cuento que yo estoy en una empresa que administra estos dispositivos y yo y dos personas mas somos del area de desarrollo de software y hardware del control de flotas y truck con el tema de GPS si te interesa podriamos incursionar mas del tema!


----------



## ingega74 (May 27, 2009)

Hola, estoy también haciendo un proyecto de control de flotas, pero con menos variables, de hecho el de control de flotas lo tengo resuelto con el datta-logger ibt-747 con un precio de 80 usd aprox. los resultados se pueden exportar al google earth sin hacer nada extra, la cuestión es que me gustaría acceder en línea el dispositivo a través del BT, me están ayudando pero no he localizado la pila de BT para Java que sería la mejor opción, ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar.

Saludos y gracias


----------

